# Best jobsite compressor?



## miillersickness (Mar 15, 2012)

We have been using an oiled single stage puma compressor for the past 25 years almost every day, well its finally died. We're looking for something fairly small as we mostly use the compressor for finish guns to trim. 

Looking for oiled compressor ONLY

Anybody got any suggestions?


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Makita all the way.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I think it is makia's best product right now.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

makita is the best of hte lower priced models.. best ive used is rol-air.. 

plenty of cfm's and runs quite


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

ROLAIR JC10. I am getting one....sometime...lol. Not too pricey at $200. Not TOO heavy at 39 lbs, SUPER FREAKING QUIET at 60 db, good CFM [email protected]

http://www.toolnut.com/Rolair_JC10_1HP_Oil_Less_2_5_Gallon_Air_Compressor_p/jc10.htm

Of course that violated your oil-lube only...in that case I would also look at the other Rol-Airs.... Again, not too much $$, pretty quiet, and good CFM.

http://www.acmetools.com/webapp/wcs...150&cm_mmc_o=2BF5zyblBE*mbfwl*mbETkwdwwp*PbET


----------



## FrehouseRemdlin (Dec 23, 2008)

I picked up a JC10 from acme tools just the other day. Ive used it for a couple of hours framing a fence at my house. I have to say that for such a small unit it performs very well. I never got backed up and it sank everynail perfect. I didnt even know when it kicked on because it is so quiet. It is deffinetly not going to cut it for a framing crew, but for trim, and intermintent framing, ill grab it over my 5 gallon any day.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Stay away from ridgid and husky. Just had a compressor from each manufacturer go out after less than a year. I just ordered a Makita Mac2400 online and am waiting for it's arrival. Based on the reviews on amazon, it was the best I could find.


----------



## miillersickness (Mar 15, 2012)

I have heard nothing but good about the makita and was actually thinking of going that route anyways. The makita looks almost identical to our old puma. Thanks for the responses guys!!


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

RemodelGA said:


> Stay away from ridgid and husky. Just had a compressor from each manufacturer go out after less than a year. I just ordered a Makita Mac2400 online and am waiting for it's arrival. Based on the reviews on amazon, it was the best I could find.


yeah, the new huskys are prob junk, they are cheap oil-less compressors. Now my older oil-lubed 4 gal twin stack has been un-stoppable....I have beat the SNOT out of it for 4 years now. Blow guns, air hammers, spray guns. Tools that make the compressor run at a 100% duty cycle don't phase it, but its heavy and loud. That is why I am looking for the Rol-Air JC10, something to use when I don't need the snot of Husky.


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

That little Rol Air is incredibly quiet. I can't see using any other compressor once you get used to actually being abale to have a conversion when it's on.


----------



## Alska101 (Dec 31, 2008)

See one of these yesterday and was interested.

http://www.deere.com/wps/dcom/en_US...3500_watts_15_7_cfm/3500_watts_15_7_cfm.page?


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

I absolutely love my mak 5200. The wheels are nice.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Alska101 said:


> See one of these yesterday and was interested.
> 
> http://www.deere.com/wps/dcom/en_US...3500_watts_15_7_cfm/3500_watts_15_7_cfm.page?



:laughing:

'Manual drain valves for proper maintenance'

:laughing:

B/c that is such a great feature that no one else has...sometimes they look to list anything to try and sell something.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

This thing looks bad:thumbsup:


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

the Deere makes a lot of sense, if you need a gas compressor, there is a pretty good chance your power situation isn't great.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> This thing looks bad:thumbsup:


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Alska101 said:


> See one of these yesterday and was interested.
> 
> http://www.deere.com/wps/dcom/en_US...3500_watts_15_7_cfm/3500_watts_15_7_cfm.page?


From the specs...

Design	8-gal. portable
Shipping weight	425 lb. 
****************************************
I'd say 425 lbs. pushes the limits of portability. :laughing:


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

I'll add to list of Makita owners-5200.


----------



## hgoldfein (Aug 21, 2011)

I bought a refurb husky 4 gal twin stack compressor and framing gun from hd .com both are working great so far dor 120 buks! My guys prefer it over the porter cable pancake...


----------



## Aztec (Jan 14, 2012)

Just bought the Makita 5200 after all the positive comments on this site, and love it so far. Had a twin stack rolair that just wasn't dependable anymore. Nothing bad to say about rolair either. I really would have liked one of their electric wheelbarrow compressors.


----------

